# What did you get for Christmas - pipe related.



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought maybe another thread besides the Secret Santa was in order. This is where we can post what we got pipe related for Christmas that wasn't in the Secret Santa deal.

I got this set for myself for Christmas.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

1 tin of Dunhill 965, 1 tin of Dunhill Nightcap, 1 tin of Peterson UF and 1 tin of Peterson IF - all gifted to me by a close smoking buddy!

I also did a little of my own shopping... 'Tis the season, afterall!

A metal pipe stand that I can keep at work, plus assorted cleaning materials
2 ounces of Anni Kake
1 oz of H&H Ambassador
3 tins of Balkan Sasieni
1 tin of C&D Pirate Kake
1 tin of McClelland Blue Mountain
1 tin of Esoterica Margate
1 tin of JFG 1820
1 tin of McClelland 3 Oak Syrian
1 bag of Stonehaven

And, what I'm most excited about, I'm in talks with Dave about splurging on a custom McCarter pipe!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> And, what I'm most excited about, I'm in talks with Dave about splurging on a custom McCarter pipe!


Woot - I have a McCarter and it is a truly amazing pipe.


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

Not sure If I can share pictures yet due to post count. But I will try. My bride and teenaged daughter got me an awesome CAO artisian Meerschaum.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice score Tudorp!!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Dammit Scotch, I've been trying to find one of those zippos for ages! They go for like $50 separately, I hate it. I love the zippo, I just don't need another dark rusticated pipe. Urgh, my jealousy is raging.


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

All I have ever used is the trusty Zippo. I have one of my Dad's that was given to him by my uncle (they were very close). My uncle was in the 101st Airborne, and was "issued" his Zippo in Korea. My dad passed a few years ago, and now I have that old beat up Zippo, and wouldn't trade it for a Million bucks. My dad used it for years, and now that is the only lighter I need, and use.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Woot - I have a McCarter and it is a truly amazing pipe.


Dave is going to hook me up... I'm excited! He's been patiently listening to me in regards to everything I could want in a pipe, and I'm going to be the happiest boy in the world when it arrives!


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice Peterson, Sir. Also, where'd you get that Peterson lighter? That's a really nice one!


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

That's a really nice Meer! Great gift!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

la157m3 said:


> Nice Peterson, Sir. Also, where'd you get that Peterson lighter? That's a really nice one!


Peterson sells them as a set.

Zippo Peterson Pipe/Lighter Gift Set 24376 + Free Flint | eBay

They also have this one with a Sherlock Holmes lighter.

2005 Zippo Lighter Peterson Pipe Set MIB Unused | eBay


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ah, thanks, Indigo!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I didn't get anything smoke related, so I stopped at park lane tobacconists in NY a few times this week and grabbed myself 4 oz of red paramour which was awesome, and stopped back for 2 oz each of their 2010 and 2011 Christmas mixtures. Both are aros, but completely delicious. 

And after holding a couple of castellos in my hands there, I'm Growing closer and closer to a pricey pipe purchase.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Dave is going to hook me up... I'm excited! He's been patiently listening to me in regards to everything I could want in a pipe, and I'm going to be the happiest boy in the world when it arrives!


Andrew, can't go wrong with Dave's pipes. Always incredible work. I have 3, they are all awesome And I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Andrew, can't go wrong with Dave's pipes. Always incredible work. I have 3, they are all awesome And I couldn't be happier with them.


I had stupidly convinced myself I didn't need a "nice pipe" like that, but I just kept visiting his website and seeing his work... It didn't take me long to contact him!

Also, I never wished you a Merry Christmas Chris - so, MERRY CHRISTMAS! I hope you had a good one!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

My amazing girlfriend got me an 8oz bag of stonehaven for xmas :tu


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> My amazing girlfriend got me an 8oz bag of stonehaven for xmas


Whoa!!! Awesome Chick!!!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I was lucky when it comes to pipe related things this year.

I received a Colibri Pipe Lighter









A black label triple flame torch lighter (I really enjoy lighting the pipe with this, contrary to popular sentiment).

Carte Blanche to get any custom pipe rack from Two Cousins. I am thinking of having this one ordered, but in a reddish color: 









I also received a pipe very similar to the one below. Its not not smokable but will be cool to put in my new pipe rack:









Overall, I think it was a very good holiday pipe and non-pipe related!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Whoa!!! Awesome Chick!!!


Ashley is quite the girl, that's for sure!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

jader that pipe rack is sweet!

I did not get anything pipe related and I am kind of bummed. But not too bummed because we had an awesome Christmas otherwise. 

You guys got some really great stuff. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I got a Mr. Brog Army pipe from my wife. My parents had the grandkids for a week and brought them back home for Christmas. They got me a pretty nice ceramic tobacco jar and an el cheapo little meerschaum.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's what was under the tree for me this Christmas. In what I hope will become an annual tradition, my wife gave me my second Peterson Christmas Pipe, so the 2011 edition will be joining the 2010 Christmas Pete she gave me last year. She also gave me a nice RP Edge sample pack and P&C threw in a couple of 2012 calenders she added to the package as well.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

jader said:


> I was lucky when it comes to pipe related things this year.
> 
> I received a Colibri Pipe Lighter


I've had this same lighter for several months and absolutely love it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If my wife ever got me anything tobacco related I'd know she had a stroke. I think that, she thinks that, I already have 2 of everything.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great looking pipe Indigosmoke.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Great looking pipe Indigosmoke.


What pipe? Great looking Calendar!


----------



## Hans (Dec 28, 2011)

I got a 12 pipe rack with tobacco jar in the center from smokingpipes from my mom.  I would post a pic, but I don't have privileges lol


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

So it seems like I am usually late on the Stonehaven runs as they are always all gone by the time I get home from work and get on line, but, my wife ran into an 8 oz bag at one of my favorite local brick and mortars that found it's way under the tree Christmas morning. Priceless!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, looks like a great xmas for you guys! Me too! I must have been very nice this year:

Audrey gave me a 24 pipe walnut pipe rack and a 6 pipe rack with six estate pipes to restore thrown into the bargain! A couple of them look very interesting and I'll be attacking them soon with the bottle of 160 proof vodka she gave me for the purpose. :lol:










There were also two old pipe rests! I've never had a pipe rest! I especially like the one with just the legs in the chair!



















Been a super xmas!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> I've had this same lighter for several months and absolutely love it.


Several months? I assume you lost it, and hope that it did not go bad in that short of a time.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey y'all! Been awhile. My biggest Xmas gift this year was my son who was born on the 13th, and that's the reason I haven't hardly been on Puff since then. More to come on that later.

I saw this thread and had to drop a quick line. My awesome brother found a couple ounces of Stonehaven at a B&M in San Diego and grabbed it for me, not knowing that it is HTF and just taking the advice of the tobacconist. I was quite surprised, and I think he was surprised by my reaction too. :lol:

I gave him a corn cob for Christmas, and so we got plans to smoke some of this Stoney down before I gotta head back home.

Have a happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats Joe!! Happy health and happy smoking the Stoney.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I got a nasty upper respiratory virus that has kept me from smoking for at least 3 weeks now. But I did put in a small order for some cleaners, a second pipe knife, and a couple more ounces of Bald Headed Teacher.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Got four different tabaccos(Red Cake/Double Gate/Aromatic English/J. Rolf Blend) for the pipe and a new pipe tool.

The cigars were 4 Opus X's, Perdomo Maduro, Rocky Patel 10th LE, and a NUB Maduro and a new cutter.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice.



Blue Raccoon said:


> View attachment 36573


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Voorhees said:


> Got four different tabaccos(Red Cake/Double Gate/Aromatic English/J. Rolf Blend) for the pipe and a new pipe tool.
> 
> The cigars were 4 Opus X's, Perdomo Maduro, Rocky Patel 10th LE, and a NUB Maduro and a new cutter.
> 
> View attachment 36572


Nice haul Jason (Voorhees, clever!). Is the nub the new double maduro (dub nub, I think)? My local had some of those the other day, and I wish I'd picked a few up. I love the maduro sticks. Opus X's are pretty spectacular too!


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

DanR said:


> Nice haul Jason (Voorhees, clever!). Is the nub the new double maduro (dub nub, I think)? My local had some of those the other day, and I wish I'd picked a few up. I love the maduro sticks. Opus X's are pretty spectacular too!


Thanks! The Nub is the regular one, the last one I had was a pretty potent cigar. I have not seen the newest one yet. BTW, the nickname Voorhees was given to me 25+ years ago by a buddy.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been wanting to try a pipe for a long time now. I just put some new sticks in the humidor, so with some left over Christmas bonus cash, I purchased a Savinelli Natural Saucer, with a Lucite tip and tin each of FMOTT and a Sutliff Molto Dolce. I have the day off tomorrow (Friday), I can't wait to try it out. Now if I can just figure out which tin I want to try first. :wink:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a nice looking Natural pipe. I purchased a new natural pipe recently and really love the look and feel. I've tried both the tobaccos that you have, and I can tell you that they are both very different from one another. The Sutliffe is very sweet and the FMOTT has a campfire smoke flavor to it, with a sweetness that comes through in the background. I hope you enjoy them both.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Blue Raccoon said:


> View attachment 36573


Nice! Where can I order one of those?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam_Wheat said:


> Nice! Where can I order one of those?


Paul, Iwan Ries has them in stock:

Peterson 2 Pipe Ashtray w/ Tool Tray | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.

Here's another style at Cup 'o Joes:

Peterson Pipe & Cigar Ashtray #EPCA - 0petepca

And another one at Smokingpipes.com:

Ashtrays Peterson Pipe Ashtray Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

Lots of Peteson goodness to choose from!


----------

